# Oh no! My 25-31 PC+ is dead



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Just when I was about to buy another, my SVS sub simply stopped playing. Now I'm not sure what to do. 

I'm not exactly sure when it died because it's on all the time, while watching television at low volume, and listening to music. It's definatly not a fuse unless a blown fuse allows current to flow through the back panel LED. It's definately not the input source....it's simply not playing. Are there any known reliability issues with this sub; I'd be really interested to know. I cannot buy another until I know these subs are reliable.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

digitalSniperX1 said:


> Just when I was about to buy another, my SVS sub simply stopped playing. Now I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure when it died because it's on all the time, while watching television at low volume, and listening to music. It's definatly not a fuse unless a blown fuse allows current to flow through the back panel LED. It's definately not the input source....it's simply not playing. Are there any known reliability issues with this sub; I'd be really interested to know. I cannot buy another until I know these subs are reliable.



Please contact us in tech support to determine the cause of the problem and we'll get your subwoofer back-up and running as quickly as possible.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Reliable? Hang around here for a while... or search the Internet. I don't know of another company that more reliable products and the best customer service on the face of the earth! :T


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Reliable? Hang around here for a while... or search the Internet. I don't know of another company that more reliable products and the best customer service on the face of the earth! :T



Thanks Sonnie. Being electro-mechanical devices, all subwoofers are subject to some level of failure; the cannot be designed 100% reliable. Also, things like rough handling during shipping can contribute to an immediate or delayed failure over time. 

Regardless, it's how a company handles a failure which really matters. We have very fast tech support and parts replacement with comprehensive instructions and our customers are back to thumping in days, not weeks or months with some OEMs which require the owner to drop-off the sub to an authorized repair facility or ship it back to the factory.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Will give tech support a call tomorrow. My concern about the reliability issue comes from hearing the new ultra models were discovered to have an amplifier problem which delayed and or halted production. I received that information from someone I'd recommended to check into the new box ultra. I was wondering if a similar reliability issue has been discovered with mine. My sub is on occasion pushed fairly hard, but never driven to audible distortion or to the end of excursion. In other words, it's used responsibly. While I've not removed the driver to check if the voice coil is damaged, i.e. checking for that scraping sound when pushing gently on the cone, I cannot imagine the problem being there and more likely in the amplifier or a connectivity issue. 

This sub is approximately one year old and has performed well although recently I felt its performance has fallen off a bit. This could simply be that I'm now accustomed to its fantastic performance and now simply want more...which leads to another topic/question.....would dual 25-31 PC+ units perform as well as a single PB-13 Ultra? My room is a bit difficult to describe since we have an open floor plan; where the listening area begins and ends would include the kitchen. Defining the room boundaries at doorways, the room volume is approximately 7000 ft^3.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh and thanks for the responses...much appreciated. I'm breathing a little easier now.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

digitalSniperX1 said:


> Will give tech support a call tomorrow. My concern about the reliability issue comes from hearing the new ultra models were discovered to have an amplifier problem which delayed and or halted production. I received that information from someone I'd recommended to check into the new box ultra. I was wondering if a similar reliability issue has been discovered with mine. My sub is on occasion pushed fairly hard, but never driven to audible distortion or to the end of excursion. In other words, it's used responsibly. While I've not removed the driver to check if the voice coil is damaged, i.e. checking for that scraping sound when pushing gently on the cone, I cannot imagine the problem being there and more likely in the amplifier or a connectivity issue.
> 
> This sub is approximately one year old and has performed well although recently I felt its performance has fallen off a bit. This could simply be that I'm now accustomed to its fantastic performance and now simply want more...which leads to another topic/question.....would dual 25-31 PC+ units perform as well as a single PB-13 Ultra? My room is a bit difficult to describe since we have an open floor plan; where the listening area begins and ends would include the kitchen. Defining the room boundaries at doorways, the room volume is approximately 7000 ft^3.



Please just send an email directly to Tech Support - we need to retain a record of all woofer/amp trouble-shooting and (if necessary) replacements. I'll look for your note tomorrow. :reading:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Your sub is under warranty with SVS, and will be taken care of post haste...

I'm not sure I have witnessed faster response from any other company around.

Take a look at your post... 9:24am, a response in a forum, not even directly emailed to them, and it was recognized by the company withing a few hours in the manner in which to get your problem handled... 

Your in excellent care here... I have 4 SVS subs in my house, and the new speaker line on the way...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good reason to upgrade to me!!!!!!!!!!!:yay:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, just as you all indicated, [email protected] and I have exchanged emails and it looks like my sub will be up and running again ASAP. :yay:

Now, I can use this customer service experience as a selling point to my wife and an order for my next one will be submitted shortly....":innocent: see honey :kiss: , I didn't have to replace it and a second one would add a balanced and symmetrical look to the room" :yes:

Thanks Ed and SVS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

_"Your sub is under warranty with SVS, and will be taken care of post haste...

I'm not sure I have witnessed faster response from any other company around.

Take a look at your post... 9:24am, a response in a forum, not even directly emailed to them, and it was recognized by the company withing a few hours in the manner in which to get your problem handled... 

Your in excellent care here... I have 4 SVS subs in my house, and the new speaker line on the way... "_

Ok, I thought I knew you from somewhere. I recongize you in the family photo


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

digitalSniperX1 said:


> Ok, I thought I knew you from somewhere. I recongize you in the family photo


I'm glad you got things rolling for your repair... 

Yes sir, its me and the boys..... adding to the family tomorrow, I get my shipment of the MTS-01 5.0 system at work.... I am pretty excited for them to arrive. I will post pics and give a pre-emptive review sometime in the evening..


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

you got the MTS and not the MBS? or MBS for the backs?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

All 5 of the new line... MTS-01 in Rosenut... Im not one to mix and match, although, as this system is for my bedroom, and my bed is against the rear wall, I am thinking about in-ceiling's for rear surround... 

I am looking for good suggestions in this dept... I'll start a new thread...


----------

